# Felony advice...



## Crisp (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a buddy that just got popped here in CO on a Class 3 Felony charge. He was set up by someone, he did not actually commit the crime. That's as far into the details of the charge that I can get.

Anyway, he's trying to figure out if he should skip town before his court date to avoid having to go to jail for some shit he didn't do. He doesn't have a passport but is thinking about heading west and just blending in out there for a while till he figures shit out.

Has ANYONE ever done something like this? He could use the advice.


----------



## acrata4ever (Jul 31, 2011)

the color of law is green you get what you pay for. he needs a lawyer


----------



## Crisp (Jul 31, 2011)

acrata4ever said:


> the color of law is green you get what you pay for. he needs a lawyer


He can't afford a lawyer.


----------



## acrata4ever (Jul 31, 2011)

then he needs to find a local university sit in the law library learn as much as he can and represent himself. trial by jury not judge. a state appointed attorney will only get you time. going on the lam in a computerized police state will only get you double time. if he really feels hes innocent and cant get a fair trial he can try to leave the country and apply for political asylum. this also take time money and the possibility of being extradited is high.


----------



## Crisp (Jul 31, 2011)

What if he just went under the radar somewhere away from where he got the charge? He's definitely innocent.


----------



## MrD (Jul 31, 2011)

Crisp said:


> He can't afford a lawyer.


Thats what a Public Defender is for!!

I personally would strongly suggest against running. If it was a very serious charge, if he EVER gets his name ran, he will be taken in on a warrant and given an extra charge for running.

If you dont feel like it is a serious enough offense to be extradited over, it is not serious enough to run.


----------



## MrD (Jul 31, 2011)

acrata4ever said:


> then he needs to find a local university sit in the law library learn as much as he can and represent himself.


That is a highly stupid idea.


----------



## acrata4ever (Jul 31, 2011)

MrD said:


> That is a highly stupid idea.


 ted bundy extended his life for 20 years representing himself.


----------



## MrD (Jul 31, 2011)

acrata4ever said:


> ted bundy extended his life for 20 years representing himself.


Most people are not Ted Bundy...


----------



## acrata4ever (Jul 31, 2011)

to live outside the law one must know the law, every criminal needs to know how to act as their own lawyer.
cant hurt to read.


----------



## Sen (Jul 31, 2011)

Check with a public defender. Without other info, it's hard to guide you.

As was said above, if you run, they'll find you. Not tomorrow, probably not next week, maybe not for a few years. But somewhere down the road, the cops will find him by accident. They'll run his driver's license for something completely unrelated (if he gets assaulted, requires an ambulance, routine traffic stop, etc), and it'll come up that he's wanted in whatever state. Depending on the nature of the crime, some places extradite, some don't. This holds true for some foreign countries as well. If that's the case, check into a passport before it's too late.

There's also the opportunity to change your identity, but it's a very long route if done correctly. If you don't know what you're doing, and don't have the resources, it can also be expensive.

In short, you can take any number of routes. The best option may be to stay and fight it. Not the short, easy route, but overall is the best option.


----------



## scatwomb (Jul 31, 2011)

Crisp said:


> What if he just went under the radar somewhere away from where he got the charge? He's definitely innocent.



Innocence doesn't really matter in the court of law, especially if he skips out on his court date. He needs a public defender and to NOT LEAVE and go hide somewhere, unless he wants to get royally fucked later.


----------



## Dmac (Jul 31, 2011)

if he runs, he will look guilty. he will get another charge. he will end up sitting in jail anywhere that they run his name. sucks, but he should just get it taken care of now, it will be worse for him later.


----------



## acrata4ever (Jul 31, 2011)

you get an appointed attorney anyway but theyre overworked and just work a deal with the judge and it always means some time. it doesnt hurt to study the law a bit because state appointed attorneys are failures and usually need coaching.


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Jul 31, 2011)

acrata4ever said:


> then he needs to find a local university sit in the law library learn as much as he can and represent himself. trial by jury not judge. a state appointed attorney will only get you time. going on the lam in a computerized police state will only get you double time. if he really feels hes innocent and cant get a fair trial he can try to leave the country and apply for political asylum. this also take time money and the possibility of being extradited is high.



dude...you dont know what you are talking about. people look like scmucks when they are representing themselves...especially for a felony. i do temp work for a lawyer friend of mine and his wife (who is also a lawyer), and thats the worst advice ive heard in a while. just an fyi. the judge would look at him and laugh his ass to the prison.

jusssssst sayin.


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Jul 31, 2011)

MrD said:


> That is a highly stupid idea.



fucking thank you.


----------



## acrata4ever (Aug 1, 2011)

if you cant pay a lawyer youre looking at prison i dunno im not in trouble.


----------



## MrD (Aug 1, 2011)

acrata4ever said:


> to live outside the law one must know the law, every criminal needs to know how to act as their own lawyer.
> cant hurt to read.



Yeah, idk about you, but I would rather NOT go up against someone with YEARS of formal schooling in law, plus YEARS of on the job training..
Especially when it comes to something like my freedom........


----------



## hutchie (Aug 1, 2011)

I've represented myself in alot of court matters, I also spent a year of my life in a county jail legal library learning how to do it after a public pretender got me hemmed up bad at 18. If the guy is seriously innocent and is gonna stick to his guns and not take a plea agreement. He may just wanna get that lawyer or try to find a pro bono with a special interest in the nature of his alleged crime. Probably won't find any pro bono lawyers for a criminal trial though. Running gets old. Did it for three years myself. Just not a fun thing to do.


----------



## GutterGrayse (Aug 1, 2011)

Hiding from guilt when you're innocent won't make the court believe you in your innocence, quite the contrary. giving yourself a chance by representing your case on your terms is the best chance out.


----------



## plagueship (Aug 1, 2011)

felony raps are federal - that means ANYWHERE you go in the u.s. (possibly elsewhere, idk) his warrant will come up anytime his name is run anywhere. in theory.
shitty, but unlike most posts in this thread, it's factual.


----------



## spudnic (Sep 27, 2011)

Will your warrents be extraditable if you and 17 and on probation?


----------

